# San Fransico



## bernie.cotter (Feb 21, 2013)

Does any one know where I could park a 39 foot A class RV close in to the Americas cup San fran on and off while the cup is on
Bernie New Zealand


----------



## JCZ (Feb 21, 2013)

Not directly in SF but close enough (by bay area standards) is in Pleasanton.....  http://www.thefairparkrv.com/

I haven't been to either of these locations but you can also consider them....  http://sanfranciscorvpark.com/

http://www.treasureislandrvpark.com/

http://www.marinrvpark.com/campground/index.php  From Marin RV Park you can take the ferry back and forth over to S.F.   It would save you the expense and trouble of finding parking.  It's very expensive to park in the city all day.


----------



## bernie.cotter (Feb 22, 2013)

San fransico

Hi Guys and girls have noted parks you have mentioned who know the kiwis may come away with the Americas cup Thanks To every one
Bernie


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 22, 2013)

Don't try to take your RV down Lombard St.  Trust me.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lombard_Street_(San_Francisco)


----------

